# Im Confused...Need Advice



## Confused_1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I really dont have anyone to talk to about my situation, but I've been married for two years in April. However, for the last month, we've been seperated! We don't talk or communicate about anything. Our situation is critical because I'm unemployed and living off umemployment and have been job hunting like crazy. I have a son who's 4 and my hubbi has been apart of his life since he was 6mths. It's very hard to explain to him why dad isn't home! When I attempt to ask if he wants to stay seperated he won't respond. I don't know what to do. My friends say enjoy my life, but I am married and very much still in love with him. And I took vows and refuse to date anyone while I am still married. (That's just me) I just want to work out our problems but how can we if we dont' talk? He doesn't call/text nothing. He has two jobs and hasn't offered to pay A BILL. I'm hurt! I cry, pray, and have the hardest time smiling sometimes. I really miss him. This is my first marriage and I don't know what to do....does anyone have any advice?


----------



## kiwigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

aww that sux, to me it sounds like hes wanting some space at the moment, maybe ignore him for a few weeks and give him the time to start to miss u. otherwise you may push him away further


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

This is a sad situation to be in - and you have come to a good place for advice, help and support.

Couple of questions:

1) Why are you separated? Whose idea was it?

2) What reason would he have for absolutely not talking to you?


----------

